# Fisher or Boss straight blade?



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

I've been eyeing a Fisher 7.5 HD2 for my 2006 Silverado, I got a 280 foot gravel driveway and here in Central NY we can get some fairly deep snow drifts where I live. The plow dealer is trying to steer to a Boss plow but the thing is the Boss has some things about it I don't like. First of all the Boss is full-trip (which I'm not a big fan of), the Boss mounts look like they hang a bit lower than the Fisher mounts. The Boss is also about 450 bucks more than the HD2 and is lighter. And the big draw for the Boss is down pressure, which would be useless on my gravel driveway I think. Then again, I'm no expert so I'd like to get your guys opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like you answered your own questionThumbs Up


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The down pressure is more for back dragging as opposed to driving forward. However, you can simply backdrag a few more times if you don’t have down pressure. It’s nice, but not really needed. 

Some plows you can install a back drag edge on, which also does help a bit cutting into the snow. 

I agree with you on the full trip. Had one and it was really annoying. Would trip constantly when we had 4-5” of wet snow. Moved up to a trip edge v plow and much much better.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> I agree with you on the full trip. Had one and it was really annoying. Would trip constantly when we had 4-5" of wet snow.


What brand of plow was it?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rmosher said:


> The Boss is also about 450 bucks more than the HD2 and is lighter.


The boss was $450 MORE than the Fisher 7.5 HD?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought some folks didn't like trip edge and gravel because stones tend to get caught in betwixt the edge and moldboard?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought some folks didn't like trip edge and gravel because stones tend to get caught in betwixt the edge and moldboard?


That's an urban legend....Plowed many gravel drives with a Fisher...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That's an urban legend....Plowed many gravel drives with a Fisher...


Understood....Sure...K


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Down pressure on gravel sounds disastrous, unless its frozen solid.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> What brand of plow was it?


It was a Snoway on a 99 Expedition


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

The two big things that turn me off from the Boss is; full trip, in my gravel driveway, it will be tripping constantly. And the low hanging mounts. Would be great to hear from someone with experience with both plows, I'm no expert lol


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rmosher said:


> The two big things that turn me off from the Boss is; full trip, in my gravel driveway, it will be tripping constantly. And the low hanging mounts. Would be great to hear from someone with experience with both plows, I'm no expert lol


I won't try to sway you either way; I will say, though, that full-trip plows do not inherently flop over all the time. If they did, Douglas Dynamics would drop the whole Western product line 'cuz everyone would be complaining about their plows all the time.

Certain plows, such as lightweight designed ones like that Snoway, will tend to trip easier than others because they are aiming them at smaller, lighter weight trucks. Some other full trip plows (by a company that starts with an M) are just badly designed and have almost single-handedly burned the bridges for everyone that would consider a full trip plow.

If you look at every highway plow hanging off the front of a 10 wheeler, they are all full trip, and yet the highways always manage to get cleaned without plows "tripping all the time."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have, just not on gravel.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rmosher said:


> The two big things that turn me off from the Boss is; full trip, in my gravel driveway, it will be tripping constantly. And the low hanging mounts. Would be great to hear from someone with experience with both plows, I'm no expert lol


Also, the Boss mount WILL hang lower than the Fisher pushplates, especially on that 06 Chevy, but it normally does not hang so low that it causes any issues (unless you are routinely taking that truck off-roading.)


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Also, the Boss mount WILL hang lower than the Fisher pushplates, especially on that 06 Chevy, but it normally does not hang so low that it causes any issues (unless you are routinely taking that truck off-roading.)


Yes, I do go hunting on truck trails, so the lower mounts would be a PITA for me I think.

I wasn't trying to run down the full trip plows, if I had a paved driveway I don't think it would really be a big deal for me. But my driveway is anything but level so I would expect a full trip to be if not flopping over at the very least rattling my teeth lol. My brother used to plow and he had two trucks with two different plows, both full trip and they left kind of a bad taste in my mouth. Thanks for the replies by the way


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rmosher said:


> I would expect a full trip to be if not flopping over at the very least rattling my teeth lol.


I sell trip edge 20 to 1 over the full trip, but I don't think that anyone who ever purchased a trip edge plow over a full trip did so because the trip edge was expected to be easier on the teeth


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I sell trip edge 20 to 1 over the full trip, but I don't think that anyone who ever purchased a trip edge plow over a full trip did so because the trip edge was expected to be easier on the teeth


Fair enough. And I have had people tell me that have trip edge that they can be a bit rough also.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Have a Boss Trip edge straight. Plow many gravel drives. Doesn’t trip often, but when it does, scares the crap outta me, not expecting it. Full trip, you can usually see the plow markers go down and see the Trip coming and expect it coming. Trip edge plow is just, wham!


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Have a Boss Trip edge straight. Plow many gravel drives. Doesn't trip often, but when it does, scares the crap outta me, not expecting it. Full trip, you can usually see the plow markers go down and see the Trip coming and expect it coming. Trip edge plow is just, wham!


When the full trip goes over don't you lose most of the snow you were pushing?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Plowing gravel, shoes, and drop the blade and then bump it up till there's tension on the lifting mechanism and you'll be fine


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Rmosher said:


> When the full trip goes over don't you lose most of the snow you were pushing?


Yes

Note that in my situation (when I had the Snoway), i was plowing on pavement. The only times i really had an issue with it tripping alot was mainly with the heavy wet snow and when i was making the first pass. After that first pass, it's easier to control the tripping by taking smaller bites. Just annoying and takes a little longer; not the end of the world.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Plowing gravel, shoes, and drop the blade and then bump it up till there's tension on the lifting mechanism and you'll be fine


Chain lift, trip edge plows save transmissions!!!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chain lift, trip edge plows save transmissions!!!


Even when welded for down pressure?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Even when welded for down pressure?


Can you weld the tripedge fixed to keep that pesky gravel from getting stuck in there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Even when welded for down pressure?


That's when it works the bestest!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Yes
> 
> Note that in my situation (when I had the Snoway), i was plowing on pavement. The only times i really had an issue with it tripping alot was mainly with the heavy wet snow and when i was making the first pass. After that first pass, it's easier to control the tripping by taking smaller bites. Just annoying and takes a little longer; not the end of the world.


Either you didn't have the springs adjusted properly or the Noway is a POS.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Either you didn't have the springs adjusted properly or the Noway is a POS.


Neither....just heavy Nor'easters.

No different than when storms come through and dump snow that plows can't handle, so they have to use wheel loaders; doesn't mean the regular county plows are a pos


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

Well, on Monday I am getting a used Fisher 7.5 HD installed. Plow is in good shape with brand new shoes, controller and push plates. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Rmosher said:


> Well, on Monday I am getting a used Fisher 7.5 HD installed. Plow is in good shape with brand new shoes, controller and push plates. Thanks for the help guys


You'll enjoy it. You don't mention if you've plowed before, but if not, it's like mowing a lawn in that eventually you'll figure out a pattern to use for your driveway. Always try to leave room to pile snow for big storms too.


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

seville009 said:


> You'll enjoy it. You don't mention if you've plowed before, but if not, it's like mowing a lawn in that eventually you'll figure out a pattern to use for your driveway. Always try to leave room to pile snow for big storms too.


I haven't plowed before, but I used to ride along when I was younger with my brother when he used to plow. Right now I snowblow my driveway, and as I previously stated its about 280 foot gravel, and snowblowing it is a punishment lol.


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

Incidentally, what is generally recommended when plowing, 4 low or 4 high? Or does it depend on snow depth? Also do you leave it in first gear? To my thinking, it would seem that you wouldn't want the transmission to shift mid-push or worse yet as you come up to a bank and then the tranny shifts uselessly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4 hi 99% of the time 

You're absolutely correct on your second point.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Rmosher said:


> Incidentally, what is generally recommended when plowing, 4 low or 4 high? Or does it depend on snow depth? Also do you leave it in first gear? To my thinking, it would seem that you wouldn't want the transmission to shift mid-push or worse yet as you come up to a bank and then the tranny shifts uselessly...


Depends on the snow depth and, more importantly, the weight of the snow. Also depends on your tires and weight in/of the truck.

I usually plow in 4hi in drive with the tow/haul mode on; this is a 2006 F350 5.4l CC with studded Duratracs and about 1,000 lbs of ballast and junk in the back (and the plow's weight of about 1,000).

I've only used 4lo maybe three times in 12 years. It drives like a tank in 4lo.

You'll get a feel for it. If the truck feels like it's struggling/straining, you can adjust to lower gears, 4lo, etc.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have BOTH Fisher and BOSS. I LOVE the V but the fisher V is WAY too heavy so I have to use the boss or Meyer V I hate the full trip of boss love the down pressure. I just bought a new jeep and am forced to buy a Boss for it. (Fisher TOOOO heavy, Meyer no DP) I plow ONLY driveways and need DP for back dragging. tho the Fisher strait with a backdrag edge cleans better than the Boss with DP.


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

theplowmeister said:


> I have BOTH Fisher and BOSS. I LOVE the V but the fisher V is WAY too heavy so I have to use the boss or Meyer V I hate the full trip of boss love the down pressure. I just bought a new jeep and am forced to buy a Boss for it. (Fisher TOOOO heavy, Meyer no DP) I plow ONLY driveways and need DP for back dragging. tho the Fisher strait with a backdrag edge cleans better than the Boss with DP.


Looks like a nice little setup you got there on your Jeep with the V. I would love to have a v plow for my truck, but yeah the Fisher V's are insanely heavy and the 7.5 V plow is a unicorn, I couldn't find one anywhere, a bit too heavy for most half-tons and a bit too small for the 3/4 and 1 tons. And I noticed in your signature that you have a Dana 60 in a Wrangler?! Wow lol, Cheers


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rmosher said:


> Looks like a nice little setup you got there on your Jeep with the V. I would love to have a v plow for my truck, but yeah the Fisher V's are insanely heavy and the 7.5 V plow is a unicorn, I couldn't find one anywhere, a bit too heavy for most half-tons and a bit too small for the 3/4 and 1 tons.


Boss makes a light weight V plow, called the HTX, intended for half tons

Fisher presently has no equivalent of it (Fisher marketing reps take note)


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

Well here she is boys, she ain't brand new but I think she'll do the trick


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Looks perfect; you’ll be much more comfortable this winter......

Assuming that’s your driveway, looks like you have relatively flat areas on each side. What I do on my driveway (600 ft) is put stakes/markers on only one side (upwind side) and push all the snow to the side without stakes. That leaves the other side open so I can plow about four feet off the driveway. That leaves room for heavier snow and drifting; can then just push those banks back anytime with your blower without much urgency.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

That's is a great combo. I have a an 06 gmc 1500 with a hd2. . It pushes well for a half ton . The only complaint I have is the weight on the front end makes it hard to turn the wheels on dry pavement when stopped . I thought my power steering pump was junk and had it replaced and the same thing happens . It helped it to put a bunch of ballast . Not really an issue for me as it's a dedicated plow truck


----------



## Rmosher (Feb 19, 2018)

Goodnyou said:


> That's is a great combo. I have a an 06 gmc 1500 with a hd2. . It pushes well for a half ton . The only complaint I have is the weight on the front end makes it hard to turn the wheels on dry pavement when stopped . I thought my power steering pump was junk and had it replaced and the same thing happens . It helped it to put a bunch of ballast . Not really an issue for me as it's a dedicated plow truck


I run about 650 pounds of sand bags in the back in the winter time anyways due to where I live and my driveway, otherwise I'd be in 4 high all the time. When I got the plow installed I had about a 30 mile drive home with the blade on and no weight in the back. I was very surprised (and impressed) how well the truck handled the plow, I did notice the steering felt heavier but not too bad. I was expecting even with the Timbrens on the front and the torsion bar adjustments the truck to have quite a bit of squat to it but only about an inch or so, even going over bumps it carried it quite well. I'm eager to try it out in a few months lol


----------

